# Teckelklub Fuzzie



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I just ordered this light fleece sweater for my dachshund. I can highly recommend it as it does not have leg holes, which can cause 3 inch legs to become caught up in the main part of the sweater.

Here is Beanie in his new sweater...










The Teckelklub site may be found here.

I purchased Bean's Fuzzie at PJ's Paws and Claws.

To give you an idea of sizing, Beanie is about 13 inches in length from the base of his neck to his tail. He weighs about 11.5 pounds. I purchased the size 4 for him and it fits perfectly.

Tara


----------

